# Im Alan Jaffa....who gets the broom..



## damaton (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok , so I'm not Alan but if I was this would be my list to go to the chopping block. It would be interesting to see what everyone's list looks like. So please chime in!

1. FAS. The way they degrade SG and how they handled the FNMA transition are just plain unprofessional. They deserve everything they have coming. 

2. AMS. Need I say more? This as actually a tough call to make second as I'm sure they could be first by many peoples account. Someone I know was at the "industry day" in Detroit and I guess AMS was bashing SG bad. Saying they were way bigger of a company had more contracts, etc. More unprofessional practice. 

3. Miken. Time these guys suffered like we do. 

4. CVMS. Not even sure if they are still in business but one of our worst business relationships ever. 

5. Berghorst. Once again, need I say more? Time to get a real job Heather!

6. US Best. Same story. Please do our work for free and we will fight to pay you. 

7. Sentinel. I don't care what "ninjas" or whatever they were calling their recruiters your prices suck. 

8. Superior. Please go give us blanket bids for total repair on houses in the middle of Detroit and Flint. Ya because those area get rehabbed. Even hazard claims arnt stupid. 

OK that's our list here in MI. Its sad when we have worked for all these deadbeat companies. I would hate to add up all the revenue lost and years off my life from the stress these guys cause. What does the group think?? Did I miss some? I know there close to 20 "regionals" that call and email us weekly that I am sure could be on this list bit don't deserve the keystrokes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I vote for mcs, they are by far the worst I have dealt with. I didn't click at all with them.

2nd would be nvms, pay sucks and they make you jump through hoops


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Wasn't aware mcs did bac. I've heard bad stuff about nvms


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope sg gets rid of that stupid text message a photo to them crap and call center for securing bs, I quit working for them because I was always on hold for hrs.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

damaton said:


> Ok , so I'm not Alan but if I was this would be my list to go to the chopping block. It would be interesting to see what everyone's list looks like. So please chime in!
> 
> 1. FAS. The way they degrade SG and how they handled the FNMA transition are just plain unprofessional. They deserve everything they have coming.
> 
> ...


Berghorst is on my top list. Only because I know the crap Doug and Heather do to their employees and contractors. 

I give it ten min before Jenkins jumps in to defend his favorite company.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ya. They are bad. The told us last year we were to big of a company to make money for them. She said they wanted a family operation. I said it didn't matter if ghandi was dong it. There's no way to make money with them


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

damaton said:


> Wasn't aware mcs did bac. I've heard bad stuff about nvms


Yep they did last year, I quit working for them about 6 months ago.

I didn't get along with them at all, they where not a good fit.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Only work we have done for berghorst is a $175 bid on an acreage. Paid in a couple weeks. They don't have much in Iowa I don't believe.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing how this BACFS deal works itself out. We have done work for almost all of those companies on that list. I don't really have anything bad to say about any of them except for CVMS. What a joke. Anyways, good for Safeguard ... I'm a fan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

damaton said:


> Ok , so I'm not Alan but if I was this would be my list to go to the chopping block. It would be interesting to see what everyone's list looks like. So please chime in!
> 
> 1. FAS. The way they degrade SG and how they handled the FNMA transition are just plain unprofessional. They deserve everything they have coming.
> 
> ...


I guess experience is reality. I have never heard FAS say a single bad word about SG. Not a single one. And I mean from the top down. They have been nothing but professional (AMS will bad mouth a damn dog so I agree with you there). 

I am not sure you 100% understand the terms of the contract they signed bud. Details will probably trickle down, but rights to mortgage servicing by B of A (back of the house stuff), has been sold to other providers to the tune of 10.8 billion over the last year or so, so many of the "B of A" properties out there, they probably don't even have the servicing rights to. Its probably just a way of classifying. So it is truely a huge deal, but may not have the impact you expect.

I do not rejoice in SG making a move like this. I am only half capitalist, and the further diluting of the industry is not welcome by a company that in my experience strong arms anyone they can, is rude by design, by their own inspectors is admitted to find ways to take money from vendors to increase revenue, and pays rates I wouldn't in good conscience give to my subs.

I am glad your experience has been different. But beware if they do not feel they "need" you at any time. Allan Jaffa does not care about you.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope they get rid of that authorization center. Nothing is more frustrating than sitting on the phone with them for 50 minutes to be denied for "internal reasons" ... which they could have told you in the first 2 minutes.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah my two authorizations today took 27 and 22 minutes. They answered immediately in both cases, just took that long to go over checklists, be put on hold, etc etc. Both approved.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I give it ten min before Jenkins jumps in to defend his favorite company.


You are my only favorite Holland. I wish you the best.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> You are my only favorite Holland. I wish you the best.


I am sure. I have a tendency to make lots of friends. Especially when it is in this industry.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I really hope the majority of you see the writing on the wall here and pay attention to it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> I guess experience is reality. I have never heard FAS say a single bad word about SG. Not a single one. And I mean from the top down. They have been nothing but professional (AMS will bad mouth a damn dog so I agree with you there).
> 
> I am not sure you 100% understand the terms of the contract they signed bud. Details will probably trickle down, but rights to mortgage servicing by B of A (back of the house stuff), has been sold to other providers to the tune of 10.8 billion over the last year or so, so many of the "B of A" properties out there, they probably don't even have the servicing rights to. Its probably just a way of classifying. So it is truely a huge deal, but may not have the impact you expect.
> 
> ...


I totally get that we are only as good as our last job. You were not at last years vendor conference for FAS then? There was some substancial under the bus tossing there. Believe me tho. We've been with fas for almost 7 years still like doing the little work we do for them and hope they get better. The latest pricing tool sent out this week seems to slowly be moving in the right direction. Just need to get off this flat fee and life would be good with them again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I really hope the majority of you see the writing on the wall here and pay attention to it.


Enlighten me as I may have missed it?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your business plan, your model of making a living neither fits with what they are doing or is really their concern.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Damaton, you seem to know the industry fairly well. It is not slowing down, turning around, shifting to a better direction. It is moving away from everything it was 2-3 years ago and it will not ever be returning.
The contractors and business owners that have the foresight to see that and can adjust their practices will succeed. The others are going to learn and very hard and protracted lesson.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Damaton, you seem to know the industry fairly well. It is not slowing down, turning around, shifting to a better direction. It is moving away from everything it was 2-3 years ago and it will not ever be returning.
> The contractors and business owners that have the foresight to see that and can adjust their practices will succeed. The others are going to learn and very hard and protracted lesson.


I hear you. We are really diverse. We do a ton of other stuff besides this stuff. We have a strong business plan and model. Have great people in our organization who will continue to propel us forward. I personally am very passionate about the industry because its been my baby for so long. As we continue to grow in to the residential and commercial sectors, I will find my new baby and love that as much as I have loved this industry. I look at it like this though. There will always be foreclosed properties to work on. There was in 2002 through 2006 when the economy was banging, there will be in the future. We will continue to pick and choose who/what/where we perform services on these houses and let nature run its course. I appreciate your insight and thank you for the acknowledgement of being well versed in the industry. It means a lot for a farm raised, non college Flint MI man like myself lol!


----------

